# Paramount+ Streamus Interuptus



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Is anyone else having issue with Paramount+ on their TS4K? Every time we watch The Good Fight we get multiple instances of it cutting out to black and only after multiple pushes of the back button or other buttons, does it re-start. I'm typically often exiting the app, and at times have to resort to actually restarting the device. It's incredibly annoying.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, actually. I thought perhaps I was the only one. I ended up just putting TS4K in a closet and using FireTV instead which is much more reliable for Paramount+ and YTTV.
I did find with the TS4K it never really closes down Paramount+ app once you start it, since next time I selected it from home page it would come up right away instead of the usual app startup screens. So I think there is something funky about TS4K and Paramount+.


----------



## Stryyker (Sep 12, 2021)

I would enable developer mode the then go to Developer>scroll down to "Apps">tick the "Don't keep activities" slider to on. It ends processes after you leave them. While you are in there set your Window animation, Transition animation, and Animation duration scales to .5x. makes things a bit faster. these are found under "Drawing" in developer mode.


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

moyekj said:


> Yes, actually. I thought perhaps I was the only one. I ended up just putting TS4K in a closet and using FireTV instead which is much more reliable for Paramount+ and YTTV.
> I did find with the TS4K it never really closes down Paramount+ app once you start it, since next time I selected it from home page it would come up right away instead of the usual app startup screens. So I think there is something funky about TS4K and Paramount+.


I think that's normal behavior for Android apps. An app stays in memory until you run out of memory and Android kicks it out or you explicitly shut it down. It would be annoying if every time you switch away from an app and switch back the app relaunches all over again.


----------

